# returning member



## jonballs (May 27, 2009)

hello again , i`m not a new member just one that is now returning

after a fire in my "bug house" ( total distruction)and eeing slightly disheartened and my wife and i having 2 kid, i`m now getting back into keeping,

new bug house is ready

all i need now is some residents if any one has any thing spare or cheap i would be very interested mantids or plasmids

many thanks

jon


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2009)

Hi Jonballs, how u been otherwise, sorry about the fire, never hot when u need it! Plenty of babies offered here on this site! welcome from OHIO!


----------



## jonballs (May 27, 2009)

i now have two kids who are also bug mad so i think its time to have some more and as the weather in the uk is now warming up , posting mantids shouldn`t be a problem

cheers

jon


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 27, 2009)

Welcome back! You were here long before I even heard of this forum!

Sorry to hear about your fire; was yr "bug house" in a shed?


----------



## Katnapper (May 27, 2009)

Nice to meet you and welcome back! I'm glad you've decided to get into keeping mantids again after the fire. They're great for the kids too!  And I'm also wondering about your "bug house."


----------



## revmdn (May 27, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## ismart (May 28, 2009)

Welcome back Jonballs!


----------

